# 1972 gto project, matching numbers?



## LastOutlaw (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi evereyone, I've been a member for a few days now and thought I would say hey and show you my project and tell you a little about it.
First of all, I think I got the best deal ever. I was driving a mini van and it cracked a piston skirt. I ran into a guy who said he had a GTO he would sell me as he was getting too many tickets. I was cash poor and offered him $200.00 and a M11-9 (Mac11). I couldn't believe it when he said ok.
Wrote up a couple bill of sales and the deal was done.
The car ran but needed help.
I crunched the numbers at one point using a Year One guide and if I remember right it was a matching numbers unit. Came out of the Atlanta factory in gold with black vinyl top, honeycomb wheels, 400 auto.
I drove it for about a year and then had to park it. It sat outside under tarps for about 8 yrs. 
I just moved to the Texas Hill Country and towed it from Georgia. 2 Car garage here and I'm on it.
Not doing a frame off but trying to get it streetable again for now.
Here are a couple pics taken last week if anyone is interested.


























LO


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I can see the potential! Sweet!! :cheers


----------



## LastOutlaw (Jun 30, 2009)

*ty*

Thanks Rukee, I know it looks rough but in process of stripping isn't the best light to debut. I figured that most here have been there before.


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

it a good starting point.


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

LastOutlaw said:


> Hi evereyone, I've been a member for a few days now and thought I would say hey and show you my project and tell you a little about it.
> First of all, I think I got the best deal ever. I was driving a mini van and it cracked a piston skirt. I ran into a guy who said he had a GTO he would sell me as he was getting too many tickets. I was cash poor and offered him $200.00 and a M11-9 (Mac11). I couldn't believe it when he said ok.
> Wrote up a couple bill of sales and the deal was done.
> The car ran but needed help.
> ...



Good luck with your project.


----------



## LastOutlaw (Jun 30, 2009)

*Thanks*

Thanks, ppur and 67 for your comments as well as rukee.
It's nice to know that others can see the potential as well.
I'm hoping to get some primer sprayed in the next week or so. It should give a better view of what my goat will look like all one color. Once I have some paint on her I will begin tracking any and all electrical issues she has.
( guage lights not working, no backup lights, etc.)


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

I would buy it as is, same thing as buying a car with a half ass paint job, you know your going to repaint it anyway, so stripped you are already ahead of the game.


----------

